# Morel Supremo Piccolo Tweeters with Lotus grill



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

Selling my Morel Supremo Piccolo tweeters on eBay.

Morel Supremo Piccolo Tweeters Lotus Grill Pair SQ Audio Exotic Inverted


----------

